# Older macbook headphones?



## forkandwait (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I can't get the headphones on my older (6 years) cheap white macbook to run.  I have speakers ok, and I know I had headphones before installing FreeBSD (9.0), but I can't seem to be able to figure this out.

I have found a lot of posts to the effect of "experiment with /boot/device.hints" but I don't know what to do at all with that.

Here is the output from the latest *dmesg*:  http://pastebin.com/QYYAiyGb

If anybody can help, I would sure appreciate it.  I can answer further questions if there are any.

Thanks.


----------



## mav@ (Feb 16, 2012)

Provided *dmesg* is not informative enough. Please boot with verbose kernel messages (respective button in boot menu) and repeat.


----------



## forkandwait (Feb 16, 2012)

http://pastebin.com/v6y3f3fj

(Unix is a journey, not a destination...)

tx


----------



## mav@ (Feb 17, 2012)

I see the driver applies some changes to the codec configuration. Is that you've set something via device hints or it was done by the driver itself? Because what is done -- done wrong. If that's you -- remove it and try to add instead:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid10.config="seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid16.config="as=15"
```


----------



## forkandwait (Feb 18, 2012)

Seems to work.  Thanks!


----------



## nano (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I think that I have the same model of the opener or the very next generation, being it a late 2006 or 2,1 white MacBook. The problem I have with the soundcard Sigmatel STAC9221 it's the same, that is the internal speakers are working correctly, while I get no sound from the headphones jack, nor it does mute when I insert the jack.

I tried to paste the lines above in my device.hints with no success, so I decided to ask for help here. Here's my dmesg with verbose boot: http://pastebin.com/zUDmhUhn 

I hope someone can help me, thank you in advance for your attention


----------



## mav@ (Sep 10, 2012)

In your case CODEC configuration is different and so may be wiring. Try two such combination:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid10.config="as=4"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid15.config="as=1 seq=15"
```


----------



## nano (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you really much for your effort and suggestion, but unfortunately these two lines seem not to work, and they actually muted the internal speaker that was working before.


----------



## mav@ (Sep 17, 2012)

Please show verbose dmesg with these tunables set.


----------



## nano (Sep 17, 2012)

http://pastebin.com/jGyj8L4s Here it is. Thank you


----------



## mav@ (Sep 17, 2012)

Oops, my bad, try this:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid10.config="as=4 seq=15"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid15.config="as=1 seq=15"
```


----------

